#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  【兩則海洋獸新聞】：動保團體呼籲禁獵鯊魚、管委會委員狠心毒錦鯉！！！

## 斯冰菊

*獵鯊 母子通殺 動保團體撻伐*

*請命「大白鯊應禁捕」*

2012年11月22日  

上周捕孕鯊
台東漁民上周三捕獲一尾懷孕的大白鯊（大圖，資料照片），腹中有9尾幼鯊。小圖為幼鯊製成標本。沈君帆攝【戴安瑋╱台北報導】花蓮漁民上月17日捕獲1尾巨口鯊，之後在宜蘭、花蓮、台東分別捕獲3尾大白鯊，短短1個月捕獲4尾大鯊魚，為歷來1個月內捕獲最多的紀錄。其中上周三在台東外海捕獲重達1500公斤的大白鯊，母鯊腹中竟有9尾來不及長大的小鯊，讓人不忍。動保團體昨為鯊魚請命，希望將大白鯊、巨口鯊等列禁捕名單。漁業署僅表示，還要再研究。

台灣動物社會研究會等動保團體昨開記者會，現場展示一尾大白鯊幼鯊標本，是台東縣漁船滿隆億號漁民本月14日在烏石鼻外海域捕獲大白鯊的腹中幼鯊，魚穫雖經拍賣獲18萬多元，但同時也扼殺10條生命，該尾母鯊腹中共9尾幼鯊，在魚販解體大白鯊時連帶把部分幼鯊的魚身割散，有的則被丟到一旁遭民眾踩爛，畫面引起國際動保團體撻伐，最後僅2尾幼鯊保留「全屍」製成標本。
動保團體表示，近10年漁民在台灣海域共捕獲23尾鯊魚。海洋大學副教授莊守正表示，近1個月捕獲4尾，是歷來1個月內捕獲最多的紀錄，可能是今年東海岸魚蝦貝類豐富，吸引鯊魚靠近捕食所致；漁業署則認為也可能是氣候暖化造成。 

*人類非大白鯊的菜*

台灣動物社會研究會主任陳玉敏表示，大白鯊是海洋食物鏈最高層物種，以海豹等為食，電影《大白鯊》讓世人誤以為大白鯊超級嗜血，「但人類根本不是大白鯊的菜」，巴西知名攝影師Daniel Botelho曾24小時在籠外與鯊魚共泳，鯊魚並沒攻擊他。 

*建議比照鯨鯊保育*

陳玉敏也說，據美國佛羅里達大學研究，近百年來曾有大白鯊誤傷民眾，是因大白鯊誤以為站在衝浪板的人類，是快速移動獵物，但含在口裡弄清楚後會很快吐出來。陳呼籲漁業署儘速比照鯨鯊保育政策，將大白鯊、姥鯊及巨口鯊，列為禁止捕殺名單。 

*漁業署稱將再研究*

鯨鯊已被世界自然保護聯盟列為瀕危物種，國內則列為禁捕魚種。漁業署表示，2008年全面禁止漁民捕殺鯨鯊，至於大白鯊、姥鯊、巨口鯊，多是誤入漁民設的定置網、流刺網而被捕殺，是否將此3種鯊魚列為禁捕名單，因漁業署掌握的資料少，將請學術單位研究，再考慮是否列入。 

*動保籲禁獵3種鯊*

巴西攝影師Daniel Botelho曾24小時與大白鯊共泳。動保團體提供*噬人鮫（大白鯊）*

★學名：_Carcharodon carcharias_ 
★英文名：Great white shark 
★體型：身長約6公尺，重約3.2公噸 

*象鮫（姥鯊）*

★學名：_Cetorhinus maximus_ 
★英文名：Basking shark 
★體型：體型僅次於鯨鯊。一般體長多逾6公尺，世界最大標本總長12.27公尺，重19公噸 

*巨口鯊*

★學名：_Megachasma pelagios_ 
★英文名：Megamouth shark 
★體型：據已發現紀錄最長達5.7公尺，重約2公噸 

*鯨鮫（鯨鯊）*

★學名：_Rhincodon typus_ 
★英文名：Whale shark 
★體型：體型最大鯊魚，平均身長約9.7公尺，重量9公噸。現有紀錄最大母鯨鯊出現在台灣，約17公尺長、42公噸重 
註：鯨鯊被世界自然保護聯盟列為瀕危物種，國內則列為禁捕魚種 

資料來源：台灣動物社會研究會、《蘋果》資料室 

《蘋果》G+叫我穆瓜霞!! 你+1了沒？

http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...92%BB%E4%BC%90

*不滿社區水池改建　住戶委員毒死百條錦鯉、孔雀魚*


【廣編】ETtoday送你10萬元「講」金！







東森新聞記者呂儀君、張仲華／新北市報導
新北市三重區一名陳姓婦人，不滿社區中庭的水池改建成生態池，凌晨拿著漂白水倒入池子裡，把近百條錦鯉、孔雀魚全部毒死。而且池子是開放的，管委會認為，陳姓婦人汙染水源，如果小朋友不小心喝到，會有危險，怒告她公共危險罪。但檢方認為，水池的水是非飲用水，陳姓婦人不算汙染水源，只依毀損罪將她起訴。
中庭前的噴水生態池空空如也，只剩下池水，裡頭的魚全部被住戶毒死。警衛調閱監視器，發現是管委會的其中一名委員陳姓婦人拿著漂白水往生態池猛倒，過不久，錦鯉、孔雀魚，就連水草通通死光。
她之所以下毒手，只是因為之前管委會投票，要將水池改成生態池，八名委員有七名同意，就陳姓婦人不肯，認為生態池會破壞社區外觀，但投票採多數決，她竟然用殘忍受段表達不滿。
社區總幹事黃先生指出，會害小朋友誤食，管委會告陳姓婦人涉公共危險罪，但檢方認為水池的水不是飲用水，不算汙染水源，只依毒死魚觸犯毀損罪將她起訴。陳姓婦人看到媒體來訪，走車道快閃，不願意回應，管委會也不打算上訴，只希望陳姓婦人不再要用這種手段解決問題。



原文網址: 不滿社區水池改建　住戶委員毒死百條錦鯉、孔雀魚 | ETtoday社會新聞 | ETtoday 新聞雲 http://www.ettoday.net/news/20121122...#ixzz2CxliZyo4 
Follow us: @ETtodaynet on Twitter | ETtoday on Facebook

魚翅本狼完全沒吃。以下三則是三位臉書人類網友在蘋果的肺腑之言：詹正文 · _ 留言最多的人_
_生命教育不足.鯊魚要懷孕2年.少點海鮮文化多點海洋文化._
_回覆 · 26 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 14 小時前
_

*Cynthia Shiu ·  留言最多的人唉，看到這種新聞只會感到心痛
最後，地球只會剩下人類吧
回覆 · 6 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 13 小時前


*

_沈春其 · Taipei, Taiwan不懂得尊重海洋生命的台灣，有資格稱為海洋國家嗎？
回覆 · 6 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 12 小時前




_

還有，毒死魚群是毀損罪？看樣子《憲法》將動物權盡快寫入的時程得盡快推動才行！！！到時候公投宣傳還得打一場硬仗！！！管委會除了擔心受過污染的水讓人類小朋友喝到之外，還有更重要的生命意義要思考吧！！！

人類離自身的末日越來越近了...... :lupe_snarly:

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

林子大了什麼人都有！
一瓶漂白水倒進池水裏面，鯉魚毒死了……還污染了水源呢！小孩子也知道那個不能喝，那麼其他動物呢？貓狗之類的呢= =！只關心人類啊！！8票就一票反對，證明大夥都認同養鯉魚，那她還毒個屁！！！自私的女人！

----------

